# jetzt wirds zeit für Delphi



## ARadauer (4. Nov 2008)

hab mir gedacht, dass ich mich davor drücken kann, aber jetzt soll ich in der arbeit was in delphi schreiben... naja schadet sicher nicht, mal was anderes als java zu sehen...

kann mir von euch vielleicht jemand ein delphi buch oder tutorial für java entwickler empfehlen?


----------



## Landei (4. Nov 2008)

WEHR DICH BEVOR ES ZU SPÄT IST!!!


----------



## The_S (4. Nov 2008)

... oder nimm einfach Scala *spam*


----------



## tuxedo (4. Nov 2008)

Na es wird doch nen Kollegen in der Firma geben der mit Delphi schonmal was gemacht hat?!  Ansonsten stelllt sich natürlich die Frage: Wieso auf einmal Delphi wenns noch keiner gemacht hat?

- Alex


----------



## Landei (4. Nov 2008)

Das hab' ich übrigens ernst gemeint (na ja, fast). Ich habe vor Jahren eine Delphi-Anwendung geschrieben (ich war jung und brauchte das Geld), und die klebt mir immer noch wie Sch...e am Schuh - mich grausts schon, wenn ich reingucken muss, und von Syntax bekomme ich Augenkrebs...


----------



## ARadauer (5. Nov 2008)

tuxedo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na es wird doch nen Kollegen in der Firma geben der mit Delphi schonmal was gemacht hat?!  Ansonsten stelllt sich natürlich die Frage: Wieso auf einmal Delphi wenns noch keiner gemacht hat?
> 
> - Alex



freilich, aber ich wollte mich natürlich vorher alleine mal in die basics einlesen, bevor ich meine kollegen mit fragen löchere...


----------



## DelphiManiac (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich programmiere jetzt seit knapp 4-Jahren in Delphi an der Arbeit. Habe keinerlei schlechte Erfahrung gemacht das Entwickeln und Deployen von Windowsanwendungen geht ohne Probleme.

Ich kann dir aufjeden Fall schoneinmal ein sehr gutes Forum an die Hand geben:
www.delphipraxis.net

dort findest du auch weitere Hilfe.

Ansonsten melde dich einfach, versuche dir dann zu helfen, wo es geht.
Bin ja wiederrum auch auf eure Hilfe angewiesen, da ich jetzt ein Projekt in Java entwickeln muss 

Viele
Grüße
DelphiManiac


----------

